# Mary Jane Helped Me PASS Difficult Subject at UNI



## Gangi (Mar 30, 2005)

*My MariJuana Miracle*

This is my testimony of a miracle related to *Mary Jane*.

I went through the University of Southern Colorado
from about 1977 to 1980 and earned a Bachelor of Science
in Electronics Engineering Technology.

In this time I got some "high" grades and a few
"Presidential Achievement Scholarships" but was
still an "average" student by many accounts.

*The Problem*

One of the most difficult classes I took was in
Electronic Circuit Analysis and Design (ECAD).

This subject was related to
solid-state electronics rather than
"vacuum tube" or "valve" older-style electronics.

My teacher was Professor Dale Warfield, a wise
old wizard of electronics, who had taught the
subject for many years and had accumulated much
knowledge regarding this type of "magic".

I think the text for the subject was

Electronic Circuit Analysis and Design
perhaps published by Wiley or McGraw-Hill, but
do not remember the author.

Anyway, Professor Warfield had been teaching
from this book for many years.

The book went in-depth, covering various
complicated facets of electronics but gave many
*approximations* for the exact determination
of conditions in electronic circuits.

Professor Warfield often took us beyond
*approximations*.

He took us through the torture of the exact
mathematics (involving plenty *differential
equations*) needed to overcome the
*approximations* and get a more precise
view of electronic circuit conditions.

This was really a pain!

Not all students want to use mathematics such
as calculus to analyse everything or anything.

Our class had proceeded into the area of
*multi-stage amplifiers with feedback* and
it was difficult for ALL of us.

I took my first Warfield test and *FAILED*.

This prompted me to put more
effort into passing further tests since I relied
on US Government Veterans' Student Benefits
to survive and I was paranoid about losing them
due to bad grades.

So I increased and improved my study, attention
and attendance related to Warfield's classes to
greater levels.

However when I took more tests, and only got
*mediocre* grades, I became dis-heartened
because I *really* tried!

For these the class and tests I


1. did all the homework
2. studied like mad
3. used other students' homework
and graded test papers from previous school terms
and
4. got a copy of the publisher's text-book
"student selected-answers book"
(not the instructors' solution book but a much
simpler booklet for students)

Despite all this work, getting "good" grades in
the class seemed impossible!

So I decided to try:

*The Experiment*

I had known from previous experience that
if I was affected by *Mary Jane*
something very *unusual* happened:

I became a *different being*!

For example:

If I was around other people, including
"straight" or *Mary Jane*-affected people,
then

Their conversations and apparent levels of
communication would seem very diminutive,
Worldly, uninteresting, mundane, distant...

From my *Mary Jane* affected perspective,
I felt "higher" than them!  [Gangi]

So to "rise above" my poor-to-average performance
in Professor Warfield's tests I decided to do the unusual:

One day, before a Warfield test, I took
a two or three breath dose of *Mary Jane*!

(At the time I was avoiding frequent use of
*Mary Jane* because
of my concern over grades and common-sense
survival.)

After inhaling *Mary Jane* I


1. showed up for the test without a problem
2. sat down
3. whipped out my pencil, eraser and calculator
4. received the test paper
and
5. went to work.

Although the problems on the test were more
difficult than the previous tests, I had NO DIFFICULTY!

I easily and transparently understood
what the problems were and how to solve them!

I could EFFORTLESSLY proceed through the various
stages and steps of arriving at solutions in a
RELAXED, CLEAR-MINDED, lucid manner.

I finished the test with NO mental fatigue and
a sense that I had probably done BETTER than
previous tests.

*The Miracle*

In the days after the test I became slightly
anxious about what my grade might be, especially
since I had been "under the influence" of
*Mary Jane*.

Then the day of Professor Warfield's class
came and he called us each up to receive our
graded test.

I cautiously took my test when called and went
back to sit down without looking at the result.

I reluctantly gave it a glance...

*It was 87 out of 100!*

This kind of blew my mind!

I expected to do average or poorly on such a test!

Then I began to wonder how the other students had fared...

Most students around me were sad... disappointed...

They had only gotten results in the *20's to 50's*.

Poor People!

Professor Warfield then gave the *overview*
of how the class did and where the grades "fell",
that to some students must have been like bodies
tossed into graves.

*It was astonishing!*

My grade of *87* was the highest of all.

Out of the 30-40 people in the class, I had gotten the *highest grade*!

And because Professor Warfield used a "curve"
to adjust grades so that test results allowed
a majority of students to pass I expected that
things would still be alright for all my fellow
students.

However, almost ALL the other students had landed in the pit!

And so the other students were *cursing* whoever got that *87*!

(I was glad Professor Warfield had not announced the "high" achiever by name!)

*Result*

After taking this particular difficult test and
doing so well, I continued the same practice:

Doing all the "right" homework, study and
attendance in class...

And then before tests I would spend time with
*Mary Jane!*

When I took the remaining Warfield tests
"under the influence" I *AGAIN* achieved
"high marks".

*Conclusion*

For some of us, there are certain drugs and
substances that change our states of Being in
unusual ways.

For me, *Mary Jane*,
and specifically,
*small amounts* of *Mary Jane*
help my preformance in academic activities similar
to how certain drugs such as steroids help a
physical athlete.

I admit, I have used *Mary Jane*
to improve my grades, emotions and thought patterns
and physical body health at various times of my younger life.

So some will perhaps accuse me of "cheating" or drug abuse.

However, I am familiar with the "popular legal"
drug alcohol that vast numbers of people abuse
on a regular basis...

I object to people abusing *alcohol*, being

unconsiderate
over-confident
abusive
and
violent to others
when taking their "drug of choice".

(A drug I consider the *Drug of Ignorance*.)

The Boozers have their drug...

And me, I have my drug!
_____________________________________
Notes:

I am not currently a *Mary Jane*
user and have not used *Mary Jane*
for the past 20 years.

I do not feel or think I have permanent
irrepairable damage due to
*Mary Jane* usage,
but *I COULD BE WRONG*.

(In some reports and studies it has been shown
that Girls like *Mary Jane*
can cause all sorts of health problems and
especially mental health problems, such as
increased schizophrenia.  However I always
question this type evaluation and the motives
for it when "popular" drugs such as
alcohol (a *dummy drug*) are rarely if
ever criticised.)

Girls like *Mary Jane*
can be helpful like tools:

Used in certain ways for the "right" purposes
Girls can help improve preformance
and help get something done.

And like finely-crafted and sharpened tools:

*Girls such as Mary Jane should not be abused!*

I recommend that People Beings who are
*very superficial-minded* should
AVOID being around

*deep-minded Girls*
such as "hallucinegenics"
(LSD,STP,DMT,mescaline,psylocybin)

or

*semi-deep-minded Girls*
such as *Mary Jane*

until They are *thoroughly prepared and justified* in
doing so and at *deeper levels of appreciation
and understanding* (at which point it would be
questionable there is any need be around these
kinds of Girls at all).

Drugs can be *serious* business and should
be regarded *seriously* even if it means
limiting or curtailing any
*very harmful drugs-for-profit industry.*

*If in doubt, don't take drugs such as alcohol or avoid alcohol completely!*
_____________________________________ 
Footnotes:

[Gangi]
In Sacred and Holy Vedik culture, the Revered and Venerable culture of India,
Wise Sages would spend time with *Mary Jane*
to IMPROVE their neuro-logical neuro-emotional states of being.


----------



## MarPassion (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow Gangi, that's something for a first post!

Welcome aboard. Great story and experience you shared here with us here.

You have been to India?

I love India, been there two times and think i'm going there next winter too.


----------



## Gangi (Apr 1, 2005)

MarPassion said:
			
		

> Wow Gangi, that's something for a first post!
> 
> Welcome aboard. Great story and experience you shared here with us here.
> 
> ...



No, I have not been *physically * to *India*
in my current incarnation.

However I have spent PLENTY time with Divine Beings
living as People from *India* (eg Tamils)
or connected to *India* (eg Hare Krishna's).

These can be *Very Good People...*

Like Mahatma  Gandhi !

*ALL the Best  on your Voyage...*


----------



## Goldie (Apr 4, 2005)

Man, you must have some GOOD stuff there!


----------



## brainwreck (Apr 4, 2005)

i've studied electronics to, even my final essay was about Inside Car Entertainment or ICE. My theoretical book counted 150 pages, all putted together myself, from class a apmlifiers to Class AB & D amplifiers, push-pull circuits, darlingtons. For the practical part of my final essay i installed a real audio-installation in my dad's car, in total 2800 watts of pure enjoyable music , but it costed like 4000 US Dollar. Is not that difficult if you know what you're talking about, and a bit of studying is also neccesary.

greetz


----------



## Goldie (Apr 4, 2005)

Lucky you - I am SEVERELY electronically challenged...


----------



## brainwreck (Apr 4, 2005)

you don't need to mind that, you're probably better in other things 

greetz


----------



## Goldie (Apr 4, 2005)

Well, actually I am - but the pc surely is not one of them...


----------



## brainwreck (Apr 4, 2005)

that's a pitty, pc is a important item these days, everything is getting automised, controlled by computers and stuff, you are actually being forced to start learning how to work on a pc, even the older people. Tell us, what are you good in?

greetz


----------



## Goldie (Apr 4, 2005)

PR, politics, and caregiving - and hopefully, gardening.


----------



## brainwreck (Apr 4, 2005)

nice, i presume you also work in that direction? Gardening is not that difficult, and if you have questions, we're here to help you  

greetz


----------



## Goldie (Apr 4, 2005)

No, I have not worked in over a year, BW. I am down with heart disease...and a host of other medical problems. Gardening is something to keep me busy & pass the time.


----------



## brainwreck (Apr 4, 2005)

oh, sorry for asking, was not really my business. Now, i know why you're a medical user. How does it come that you have problems with your heart? If i may ask it. Gardening is also relaxing and and stressrelieving.

greetz


----------



## Goldie (Apr 4, 2005)

My heart muscle is dying. Actually it is stiffening up - instead of being flexible, it is rigid enough so that I do not have a normal heartbeat, and therefore I cannot get enough oxygen in my blood to make me function physically in a normal manner. So it is stiffening up AND dying...

Transplant is an option, down the road. (WAY down the road, if I ever agree to it)

Part of it is genetics - I have a bad family history of heart disease - I`ve said for years that I came from a cesspool instead of a gene pool - lol.

Yeah - the MD said to keep the stress down as much as possible - thats why I get on here & cut up with you guys...


----------

